# starting a shop, need help with union questions



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> I am starting a one man shop pretty much.
> 
> It is a grey area for the union, but I want to make it a union shop due to personal reasons for benefits.
> 
> Now, I know I can not own the company and do work, so i will place it under my parents.


Owners of a union shop can't do the work?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Such a bunch of BS. They have these rules, apparently, but you can post publicly how the owner of record will be someone else to get around the rules, but for all intents and purposes, you're the owner.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am not a union guy or even a fan but I do know what they do around here. 
They go on their own as a signatory contractor. Which I believe they cannot have any other employees other than themselves. Then when they need help they just hire their laid off friends on the side. 
I could and probably am way off on this. Hax would be the guy to talk to about it as he has been there.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I thought that the current 'hip' scheme was to put the enterprise in the wife's name -- and then bid for Davis-Bacon contracts on the basis that it was a female run enterprise. :thumbsup:

{ Typically done in corporate form, Sub S corp, with you being the RMO -- as California puts it -- the fellow that takes the license exams. }

[ RMO = Responsible/ Registered Managing Officer (of the corporation) Every state has some variation on this designation, since a corporation is not a 'natural person', and therefore can't sit for a test. ]

You would end up being her preferred IBEW foreman. :thumbsup:

I believe such token favoritism is permitted.

Wife - husband tag-teams are very common these days in all government contracting. 

It allows the Primary government contractor the ability to check off the magic 'minorites' box. :thumbup:

( Even though females constitute 54% of the living population, they are officially the sexual minority. ) { They live long and prosper. } 

Just don't get divorced. :no::blink:

{ If your wife comes from money, it's all the better. A wealthy woman is still a woman, and is advantaged in all Federal contracting -- by her sex, alone. } :thumbsup:

It's a LOT easier to get money out of the husband's father-in-law when the corporate entity is owned by his own daughter. 

MANY wives are so situated.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

As far as I know you can be the owner and work. 

If you do not have a ticket you can still work or designate one other person without a ticket to work.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I would talk to your *Hall*. I know of many 1 man shops that perform their own work. The main thing is to continue to pay into your benefits.


----------

